# BJJ or Jui Jitsu for the street



## silatman (Jun 3, 2005)

In Australia at the moment BJJ is all the rage but personally without doing it I might add, I cant see the value in doing what appears to be a purely submission art. In a street situation wouldn't Jui Jitsu be a better art to study so that the locks are still studied but strikes and takedowns are also incorporated. Or am I wrong in thinking that these aren't in BJJ.  BJJ looks effective in the UFC but on the street theres no tapout or ref and the law doesnt appreciate the breaking of limbs cause some drunk guy needs an ego boost, not to mention the three mates of his watching you roll around on the ground with their buddy in a figure 4 armlock!


----------



## MJS (Jun 4, 2005)

You bring up some good points, but there are a few things to keep in mind.  

1- Many schools are incorporating striking/kicking into their BJJ routine to make themselves more well rounded.  This is really no different than a pure striker adding BJJ to make themselves more well rounded.  Even if a school just teaches the ground, if you already had knowledge of the stand up arts, you could A) add it into your training yourself or B) go out and study a stand up art in addition to the grappling.

2-  Many of the locks/submissions in BJJ can be done while standing.  Yes, a slight modification will need to be made, but it can be done.

3-  Nobody said that the limbs have to be broken.  Being able to control and adapt to the situation at hand is key.

4- While it is not a wise move to roll on the ground in a street fight, BJJ will teach you some important fundamentals on how to get back to your feet.

5- Mult. attackers is something that needs to be trained.  Just because someone may study a stand up art, does not ensure that they will be successfull in that situation.  Momentarily controlling one attacker, possibly using him as a sheild is one option.

I hope this answered some of your questions.  :ultracool 

Mike


----------



## Gray Phoenix (Jun 4, 2005)

BJJ is an an excellent art form. I personally feel it has been geared for a closed cage, rule booked competition. I have seen may instructors focus on that. Jujitsu is one of the oldest combat arts. Helio is/was very good at it, but it has become more of a wrestlers art than a warriors.

Just my opinion. I mean no offense.:asian:


----------



## Andrew Green (Jun 4, 2005)

The Gracie family made there name famous through street fights and No rules challenge matches long before the UFC got started.


----------



## silatman (Jun 5, 2005)

I know that the gracies started on the street but does anybody no what the fight etiquette at that time in Brazil was. I dont but I suspect it is different to what Im going to face on a Friday night at the pub. I dont think you will find a fair 1 on 1 fight that will allow you to roll on the ground indefiniately. :mp5:


----------



## striker (Jun 5, 2005)

silatman said:
			
		

> I know that the gracies started on the street but does anybody no what the fight etiquette at that time in Brazil was. I dont but I suspect it is different to what Im going to face on a Friday night at the pub. I dont think you will find a fair 1 on 1 fight that will allow you to roll on the ground indefiniately. :mp5:


 my opion is primarily a good stand up striking art but most scuffles end down on the ground "cause the average person has no idea of what he's doin so they just charge or tackle to get a hold of you and hope they can over power you with strength,if you are a good striker then it's possible to stay on your feet but like you say there never one on one fights so you need good ground skills so you can get the job done quickly on the floor,get back up and nulify any other threat.BJJ or JUI JITSU will serve this purpose????


----------



## TonyU (Jun 5, 2005)

As a long time practitioner of a stand up art and LEO let me add my two cents.
TMA has worked for me very well in the streets and during arrest procedures, with compliant and non even when I had to take them to the ground.
Due to majority of people training in ground work and the advent of MMA I was afraid that one day I would come across someone a little more skillful then myself.
So joined a local BJJ academy 8 months ago.
I was the best thing I could have done. I immediately saw the benefits and techniqes relevant to my profession. I am also fortunate that approximately 70% of the adult student base are LEO's so we work alot of things that are beneficial to us.
Many of the techniques are easily adaptable to the street or arrest procedures.
BJJ to me is perfect complement to my stand up.
Plus it's alot of fun.


----------



## arnisador (Jun 7, 2005)

You need something to go with BJJ (but not necesasrily with JJJ). But, BJJ and a stand-up art is a strong combination.


----------



## silatman (Jun 7, 2005)

Had a chat down at the dojo and the general opinion was that BJJ is now purely sport orientated whilst JJ retains a mainly self-defence application with emphasis on breaking and nasty techniques, any more opinions.

Mine line of thought in this is I would like some better ground skills but I want it to be "real" I figure if its on then its on, no time for playing, but I dont want to stop training for striking and stand up while I do it. :idunno:


----------



## cashwo (Jun 7, 2005)

silatman said:
			
		

> ...general opinion was that BJJ is now purely sport orientated...


That depends on where you train. Out instructor breaks it down for sport and street. He will show a technique and then say and that's good for sport but if you are in a street fight you would want to do it this way. As for striking, our boxing class is after the BJJ class.

http://www.straightblastgym.com/street.htm


----------



## zujitsu (Jun 7, 2005)

I've never had to worry about my stand up or grappling not being up to par because in the dojo i train we have various teachers that specialize in various things so that on ground or standing up you will be skilled enough to defend yourself. Do most jujutsu dojos only practice stand up?


----------



## cashwo (Jun 7, 2005)

zujitsu said:
			
		

> I've never had to worry about my stand up or grappling not being up to par because in the dojo i train we have various teachers that specialize in various things so that on ground or standing up you will be skilled enough to defend yourself. Do most jujutsu dojos only practice stand up?


I wouldn't classify our place as a dojo, I think we are more of a gym. We train stand up/ground/clinch. We work everything from boxing, to muay thai, to greco roman, as well as BJJ. Basically whatever works best.


----------



## kempo-vjj (Jun 8, 2005)

to me it depends on what there teaching at the JJ place. We are not BJJ but one instructor works on special ground stuff. We learn techs plus how to getr back to our feet. Make sure how sport the BJJ is. Last week while doing some groundwork I got lock up and poked with small joint manipulations and fingers to the throat, while I was tring to put on a traingle choke. The small joints are not allowed at UFC(sport). Self defense uses them.


----------



## zujitsu (Jun 8, 2005)

The reason I call my place a dojo because its still very traditional....we just have a few teachers that practice grappling as their speciality


----------



## cashwo (Jun 8, 2005)

zujitsu said:
			
		

> The reason I call my place a dojo because its still very traditional....


That's cool. We are very non-traditional. Board shorts, rash gaurd, and some good tunes playing and lots and lots of training.


----------



## Moogong (Jun 13, 2005)

I have never studied JJJ but I do train in BJJ so my 2 cents is a little onesided.  I would say one of the best parts of BJJ training is learning how to avoid being taken down and being put in a unsafe position.  Having that information and techniques in your aresonal is gold if you are primarily a stand up fighter, much like myself.


----------



## Schtankybampo (Jun 20, 2005)

The point was made earlier, but missed, I think, that Jujitsu/BJJ doesn't have to equal a broken limb. One of the things I like best about jujitsu is that I have complete control over how far the fight goes, whether it be a friend of mine who has just gotten drunk and frisky and needs to be put into his car, or someone who feels that my ears would look really nice in his freezer, I can tailor my reaction to the situation to suit my needs.

As far as going to the ground is concerned, since I'm female, I'd rather not- but focusing solely on a standing art would inevitably mean that I WOULD end up on the ground, so I'm glad I know how to deal with that as well. 


M


----------

